# Bench, 130kg x2 @92kg



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

am i doing it right? i train for strength, this was my last set of 6x2, is there anything i can do to improve my bench?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Dunno, but I would get a spotter in there when that close to failure . Looked perilously close like you were going to get stuck under the bar on the last one.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> am i doing it right? i train for strength, this was my last set of 6x2, is there anything i can do to improve my bench?


Looks like your bouncing it off the chest? Slow and controlled is the way forward, much safer too especially with no spotter.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Dunno, but I would get a spotter in there when that close to failure . Looked perilously close like you were going to get stuck under the bar on the last one.


I can get the bar of me no problem when i fail, i just slide it down to my legs, I have done it quite a few times haha


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Vivid said:


> Looks like your bouncing it off the chest? Slow and controlled is the way forward, much safer too especially with no spotter.


yeah! i will start doing this and dropping the weight, but its not bouncing


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

use lighter weights and concentrate on your form. looks quite dangerous if you get caught out.

looks like your not ready for that sort of weight comfortably. but i may be wrong.

id go a bit lighter and get comfortable with a few more reps then up the weight again in a few weeks?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> I can get the bar of me no problem when i fail, i just slide it down to my legs, I have done it quite a few times haha


OK as long as no one else in the gym! I would feel a bit of a plonker pulling that manoeuvre in a busy gym though lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> OK as long as no one else in the gym! I would feel a bit of a plonker pulling that manoeuvre in a busy gym though lol


yeah it can be embarrassing haha!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> I can get the bar of me no problem when i fail, i just slide it down to my legs, I have done it quite a few times haha


This is crazy, one day you will find out the hard way that you really need a spotter when you are this close to your maximum weight


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> This is crazy, one day you will find out the hard way that you really need a spotter when you are this close to your maximum weight


I train alone. always


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> I train alone. always


There must be someone in the gym you could ask to spot you for a few minutes, or use a cage, if you do progress, and the weights get heavier, you might break a rib, or rupture something, it's not worth it mate, be safe first and foremost


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Strong, form looks good.

But you do need a spotter or proper rack/pins.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Keep your glutes on the bench. Other than that nothing, well done!


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Great!

personally i dont go down as far but thats just me, iworry about my shoulder


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't you bench in a rack to get round the spotter issue?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What Mingster says.

If you were to injure yourself on the lift off, you could end up trapped or worse still, guillotined.

I am as guilty even though I have a rack I sometimes don't bother using the pins.

As for your form, perhaps a tad more control at the very bottom(lower the weight). I am the same though, I struggle most at the bottom of the lift.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Can't you bench in a rack to get round the spotter issue?


dont have a rack in my gym


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Last year I benched 140 for no spots this year no were close to that but I'm more muscular and in better shape is not all about what u lift singles doubles and triples have there place in body building but not often ! Just my to cents


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

reza85 said:
 

> Last year I benched 140 for no spots this year no were close to that but I'm more muscular and in better shape is not all about what u lift singles doubles and triples have there place in body building but not often ! Just my to cents


i dont bodybuild,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> Strong, form looks good.
> 
> But you do need a spotter or proper rack/pins.


form looked good?? is this serious

you need to pause it at chest if your training for strength as tng wont cut it

bouncing wont be healthy for those pecs either


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> form looked good?? is this serious
> 
> you need to pause it at chest if your training for strength as tng wont cut it
> 
> bouncing wont be healthy for those pecs either


Got to agree - the eccentric part of the movement should be around 3 seconds pause for a second at the bottom, then 2 seconds on way back up

This is if you are going for strength.

Your feet need to be FLAT on the floor. Glutes Need to be grounded and flat on the bench, the arch is your back means the weight is to heavy for you. as your lifting your self up.

I used to be exactly the same though. So speaking from experience.

Very strong. But a good 6 week training programme you could be hitting 140/145 easy if you do it right.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> form looked good?? is this serious
> 
> you need to pause it at chest if your training for strength as tng wont cut it
> 
> bouncing wont be healthy for those pecs either


Ok on reflection I've seen a lot worse.

I agree the pause wasn't sufficient if it was there at all.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mozzwigan said:


> am i doing it right? i train for strength, this was my last set of 6x2, is there anything i can do to improve my bench?


Haven't read all posts as on iPad.

1) Get a spotter

2) Not sure what your goals are, but if doing doubles I'd assume PL? If so, you'd be disqualified for; not controlling bar, bouncing off chest and lifting ass off of bench.

3) If training for growth, the first 2 still apply. You do cause more damage to fibres in the eccentric portion of a lift, which in turn stimulates protein synthesis. Allowing the bar to crash down to chest and bounce back up will do f*ck all for tension & muscle damage.

You haven't really said what you're aiming for with this?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

So

3 seconds down

1 second pause

2 seconds on way up

This is powerlifting spec yeah?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Haven't read all posts as on iPad.
> 
> 1) Get a spotter
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Im aiming for strength I wanna be benching 160 soon. I guess I know what to do. Apart from getting a spotter I need to control the weight


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Prince Adam said:


> Ok on reflection I've seen a lot worse.
> 
> I agree the pause wasn't sufficient if it was there at all.


How much worse can it get?

Pause wasn't sufficient? Are we watching the same video? The bar FELL to the chest and got bounced back up along with the hips coming off the bench.

I don't want to come across negative, but at the same blowing smoke up the OP's ass and telling him its a good lift when it isn't - is not going to help I'm improve.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> Thanks for your reply. Im aiming for strength I wanna be benching 160 soon. I guess I know what to do. Apart from getting a spotter I need to control the weight


and use less weight .


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> and use less weight .


Of course. And start pausing at the bottom


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Prince Adam said:


> So
> 
> 3 seconds down
> 
> ...


Here's my 150kg lift at 81kg bodyweight a few weeks back. I got 160 at the gym the week before, but failed at comp as rushed it. This gives an example of lifting speed under comp conditions. My first comp so by no means 'experienced' at it.. But key is to control the bar, not just use any means necessary to get it up.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> am i doing it right? i train for strength, this was my last set of 6x2, is there anything i can do to improve my bench?


you training for powerlifting?

i would say

control the weight going down, at least 3 second negative, 1-2 second pause on chest and then lift (if not training for powerlifting then dont pause on chest)

plant your feet flat on the ground not just your toes

keep you ar*e on the bench


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> you training for powerlifting?
> 
> i would say
> 
> ...


You thinknid get stronger this was. I have been stuck on this weight for a while. I was thinking of starting the 5x5 workout for the bench again. But this time leaving my ego at the door. Once I reach my chest ill count in my head 3, 2, 1 press! Then a reasonably slow negative of 2-3 seconds and then 3, 2, 1 press! And so on


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have my wife as my spotter because I train alone. I fractured my spine once not having a spotter. It is no way to go. If you are alone and tear a pec you will not be able to move the bar.
> 
> ...


I can only rep 100kg for about 12 reps on my first set


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy cow

I just watched the video several times.

I must be blind lol.

Still strong tho OP.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, looks decent but I definitely wouldn't without a spotter...

I get any old person who vaguely looks like they know how to spot on my last set to just keep an eye on the weight.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> You thinknid get stronger this was. I have been stuck on this weight for a while. I was thinking of starting the 5x5 workout for the bench again. But this time leaving my ego at the door. Once I reach my chest ill count in my head 3, 2, 1 press! Then a reasonably slow negative of 2-3 seconds and then 3, 2, 1 press! And so on


ive been training pl style to enter some comps next year, basically bench, dead, squating 3/4 tims a week

always making sure the pauses are 3 seconds, deads off a plate and pause with the squat at the bottom

my week looks like this

chest, squat, chins

dead, squat, bench

deads, bb rows, bench

bench, dips, squat

two weeks of 5 sets, 4 reps with 3 second pauses

twos weeks of 6 sets, 2 reps with 1-2 second pauses

two weeks of 5 sets, 4 reps but this week no pause and allowed to use belt

my strength has flow up by the time im round to first week again


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

This is why i post these videos! im not showboating! I wan't serious advice! and thanks for it!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Would he not be better having his feet flat on the floor??


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Re spotter, not only safety but I like to have one to assist getting the bar out and putting it back, that way I can concentrate purely on the rep. Your second rep you looked as if you were moving it towards to holders before you'd fully extended your arms, might hurt yourself if you're not careful!


----------

